# Canadian Colonel criticized over Somalia affair promoted to General



## RackMaster (Jul 25, 2008)

This is long overdue, to bad it had to come near the end of his career.  

Hopefully this is just the start of major events that help put away the past, let those left from the Canadian Airborne Regiment heal and move on with their careers/lives.

As a side note Brig. Gen. Labbe will be getting quite the chunk of back pay.   My rough calculations put it at approx. $62K, give or take a few grand and then take off the taxes.  That must have been some party at the mess, the bell must have been ringing all night. lol

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pdf/Reg_Force_Officers_08_e.pdf



> *Canadian colonel criticized over Somalia affair promoted to general*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, July 25, 2008 | 10:14 PM ET  Comments38Recommend23*
> 
> ...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 26, 2008)

That nice for the COL.!

That said bring back the Canadian Airborne Regiment!!


----------



## car (Jul 26, 2008)

Great news for him!

And I've said here before, I can proudly wear Canadian Airborne wings (red maple leaf) over my right pocket, on my greens.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 26, 2008)

car said:


> Great news for him!
> 
> And I've said here before, I can proudly wear Canadian Airborne wings (red maple leaf) over my right pocket, on my greens.



Me too!


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2008)

I got to jump with some in '95 when I picked up my wings. I'm sorry our JM put the Canadians in the trees though.


----------



## car (Jul 26, 2008)

The Germans did that to me a year later -'02.

Did you all know there's a very small LZ just to the left of, and past the lead edge of, Sicily DZ (as you approach it - east, I guess)? I almost managed to get to that......:doh:

Landed straddling a small tree.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 27, 2008)

car said:


> The Germans did that to me a year later -'02.
> 
> Did you all know there's a very small LZ just to the left of, and past the lead edge of, Sicily DZ (as you approach it - east, I guess)? I almost managed to get to that......:doh:
> 
> Landed straddling a small tree.



I managed to land in a small tree on the DZ at Ft. Richardson's one of the DZ's there, after a 14 hour flight from Sandpoint NAS to Ft. Richardson in a C-119,  :eek: (We refueled in  Annette Island, Alaska.) My first visit to Alaska and Ft. Rich!

We got credit for a tactical night jump, even though it was VERY daylight out! The rules were later changed though!


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2008)

Ours was a UH-1H jump. Instead of putting them out at the panels he elected to release them at the treeline. We were flying into the wind at the time, only one jumper made the DZ...the last jumper out. 3 hit a small road that ran near the DZ and two came down in the scrub oak. The Canadians left their gear where they landed (except for the guy who hit the DZ). The riggers just cussed and fueled up the chainsaws....


----------

